# Other Aquarium Forums > Equipment and Accessories > DIY Projects >  Diy led strips: The way of doing it

## jerome

hi guys had a few pms regardin the led light that i had
since i making a new set for a friend
might as well post here to share with you all.
DIY might sound like tough work but it pretty simple


Here how :Wink: 



cheap and simply way. 

The LED strip i'm using 
SMD 5050 model, the brighter version of 3528
780-900 Lumens/Meter
IP65. waterproof


The adaptor
simply simple 


since leds strip optimum working temp -20 to 50°.
I tested out overheating will cause the silcon waterproofing to turn yellowish
so a cheap and simple heatsink




Connect up everything...Boom!! 
just kidding  :Very Happy: 


How to mount?simple


And the finishing  :Razz: 


simple cheap and long lasting. 
might be brighter abit if i wash up the top glass cover.but too heavy and lazy  :Razz: .

simple and easy
just to share

Jerome :Wink:

----------


## Shadow

How you connect it to the heat sink? Does the strip come with adhesive?

----------


## jerome

yup, it come with a 3M double side tape.

----------


## dc88

Thanks for sharing. Very creative & simple !!!

Are the heatsink made from aluminium curtain rail ? 
Do you just stick the LED strip on using its original double side tape or did you apply thermal adhesive ?

----------


## cdckjn

where you buy this LED strip?

----------


## eddy planer

LED strip can easily buy in Sim Lim Tower at either basement and 4th floor. However, our innovator bro jerome maybe he buys else where perhaps even cheaper!

I 'm camping here!

----------


## dc88

Thanks.
For the wiring do you just connect the 2 wires red and black to the power supply outpit 2 wires?
What if I use 2 or 3 strips how to wire them?

----------


## 14litre

Great stuff. Thanks for sharing, Jerome.

Btw, do you happen to know how to diy a remote controlled led tea light, something like the one here:
http://www.submersibleledlights.com/...led-lights.php

I am trying to diy a cave/tunnel with an inbuilt light. this is meant for my mini crayfish to hide. 
the light is for me to on/off as and when I wanted to.

Or is it easier to buy it off the rack? do you happened to see this at SLT also?

Thanks.

----------


## jerome

i have no idea, 
i think hydor have a small submersible light, not very sure

----------


## 14litre

> i have no idea, 
> i think hydor have a small submersible light, not very sure


not a problem. thanks bro.

----------


## jerome

hi dc88
you can connect them straight to 1 adaptor
here a pic

----------


## tawauboy

> yup, it come with a 3M double side tape.


any idea whether it is thermally conductive?

----------


## aquarox

nope it is not thermal conductive. if you want, you should get a thermal paste.

----------


## jamesneo

What is the rating of thr adaptor? DC voltage and current output to drive the two strips of LEDs in parallel? 
What is the color temperature? Suitable for planted tank? 

I think the leds are used commonly for cars decoration.  :Smile:

----------


## tawauboy

> nope it is not thermal conductive. if you want, you should get a thermal paste.


then the heatsink (aluminium rail) is not much of use.

----------


## jamesneo

Found this from DX. Think quite similar. About S$17.50 per strip.
Color temperature of 6000K is suitable for planted tank as well. 
http://www.dealextreme.com/p/5050-18...-42722?item=40



Thinking of using notebook adaptor to drive 2 or 3 strips of these leds. What do you think?
Notebook adaptor specs. 
DC 18V, 3.5A

Can? Will kazboom? (Burn the Leds)?

----------


## seudzar

> Found this from DX. Think quite similar. About S$17.50 per strip.
> Color temperature of 6000K is suitable for planted tank as well. 
> http://www.dealextreme.com/p/5050-18...-42722?item=40
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking of using notebook adaptor to drive 2 or 3 strips of these leds. What do you think?
> Notebook adaptor specs. 
> DC 18V, 3.5A
> ...


If the LED strip is rated at 12VDC and you applied 18VDC, you will toast your LED strip. 

The LED is rated at 18W, so at 12VDC, your power supply current output should be at least 2A. You need to buffer at least 25% more current from your power supply. 

Also for those who prefer to get LED strip roll from Sim Lim tower, remember when you cut the LED strip to custom length, you need to solder the positive end (+12VDC) to the 12V marking and solder the zero volt (0V) to all the RGB marking. If you only solder R, G or B, you will only have one LED light up from the strip (there are 3 LEDs in each LED unit on the strip)

----------


## jerome

something wrong with my post, keep getting deleted. 
any reason why?

hi tawauboy

the aluminium does help to a certain extent. when u touch it, it is definitely warm.even without thermal paste there is still heat transfer.
previously i was using just aluminium trunking and within 1 month the led turned yellowish due to overheat

hi cdckjn and edddy

i got mine through a uni friend in hk for a blue note a reel(5m).

the spec is 12vDC and every meter is about 1.1A
i used a multimeter to measure is about ~1A
im running 2 row of 1meter with a 3A adaptor


just receive my RGB leds , i will set up and probably update with pics tomorrow or sunday

Jerome

----------


## jerome

hi seudar

from what i read, the smd5050 is rated at 14.4W 
maybe we looking at different model

http://www.ledii.com/pdf/5050smd%206...n%20series.pdf

----------


## seudzar

> hi seudar
> 
> from what i read, the smd5050 is rated at 14.4W 
> maybe we looking at different model
> 
> http://www.ledii.com/pdf/5050smd%206...n%20series.pdf


Hi jerome, I was refering to jamesneo posting as he posted a link there where you can actually see the rating when you click it.

----------


## jamesneo

> something wrong with my post, keep getting deleted. 
> any reason why?
> Jerome


You may have posted URL links of other aquarium site in your post. May not be appropriate according to the forum rules. I may be wrong.

----------


## Shadow

I checked, it was deleted because of sms lingo like "you are" become "u r". This forum is open world wide, some may not understand local sms libgo.

As for links or pictures are fine as long as you acknowledge the source.

----------


## jerome

hi shadow 
understand, thanks for explaining. sorry for the sms lingo i made

RGB light set 
very troublesome to solder -.-
so many wires 

pure white


alittle less green to make it pinkish


just for fun scary red light :Razz:  :Roll Eyes: 


Jerome

----------


## jamesneo

> Hi jerome, I was refering to jamesneo posting as he posted a link there where you can actually see the rating when you click it.


Take me some time to search around for the adaptor. Found another smiliar adaptor from lck-leds (US$8.50) with this rating output 12V 5A which can support up to 4 to 5 LED strips. 
http://www.lck-led.com/110240v-power...html?cPath=147





With a output of DC 12V, the voltage is taken care of. Now for the current question, if i only intend to connect to 2 or 3 strips of LEDs in parallel, will the 5A output caused the LEDs to be burned? 
From my basic electrical knowledge, if one leds is shorted circuited, this will caused 5A of current to flow in that particular strip of LED which may burn the LEDs. I may be wrong. Can clarify? Thanks :Smile:

----------


## seudzar

> Take me some time to search around for the adaptor. Found another smiliar adaptor from lck-leds (US$8.50) with this rating output 12V 5A which can support up to 4 to 5 LED strips. 
> http://www.lck-led.com/110240v-power...html?cPath=147
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With a output of DC 12V, the voltage is taken care of. Now for the current question, if i only intend to connect to 2 or 3 strips of LEDs in parallel, will the 5A output caused the LEDs to be burned? 
> From my basic electrical knowledge, if one leds is shorted circuited, this will caused 5A of current to flow in that particular strip of LED which may burn the LEDs. I may be wrong. Can clarify? Thanks


Hmmm... I am not very sure of connecting the strips in parallel, the LED strips are designed and connected in series, the longer the strips, the larger the current is needed to drive the LED. 

Let say the LED strips that you want to connect requires only 12VDC, 3A and you use a 5A, 12VDC AC adaptor, the LED strips should work fine, not a problem. However, if you use a lower rating AC adaptor like 2A, the LED will not be as bright as it used to be. 

Let me check what happen if i connect the strip in parallel and i will get back to you. haha

Apart from getting the 12VDC adaptor online, you can try to get it from UF technology on the 3rd floor of Sim Lim Square. The shop is pretty reliable, so not to worry to get from there.

----------


## jerome

the picture in #11 is connected in parallel


also to add on, look at the led strip, the led circuit are made with 3 led diode.that is why you can cut the strip every 3 leds.
so if ever 1 single led burn, it can cut off the small potion sacrificing the other 2 led. you can join up the rest back together.

----------


## jerome

do remember that led will get hot so sufficient heat dissipating such as heatsink is require to maintain the effectiveness of the led with getting overheat and burn.

----------


## seudzar

Okay, I have checked, the internal connection of the LED strips is connected in parallel, so if you solder the strips in parallel or in series, it is still connected in parallel internally.

----------


## andytan

Hi all, agree with bro Jerome ie 1 meter led needs about 1 amp adaptor. If you want to run say 3 rows of led you can still use 1 adaptor but it must be more than 3amps say 3.5 or 4 amps. Of course the higher the amperage the more costly the adaptor will be. The sellers at sim lim will custom the length as required and make the connectors in between the rows of leds for you. You just have to give them time to do it. I have been running 2 rows of 1 meter leds using a 3amp adaptor for about a year with no problems.

----------

